# Pop or Bang.



## Noentry (10 mo ago)

Share’s at an all time low, with its owner investors running scared.









Uber to cut costs, slow down hiring, CEO tells staff


Uber Technologies Inc will scale back hiring and reduce expenditure on its marketing and incentive activities, according to a letter from Chief Executive Officer Dara Khosrowshahi seen by Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Noentry said:


> Share’s at an all time low, with its owner investors running scared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok dara already dumped all the shares
he could before the investment losses and
after the last cash infusions.
Just be glad you are a driver and not an investor


----------

